# New Ideas



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any revolutionary idea to the lrb scene.

I got one for now maybe not revolutionary but something I have not seen
upolstered chaingaurd


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chainguard uphulsterd i seen like 3 bikes wit it its kinda weird lookin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its been done. That and upholstered fenders.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how about using barbed wire like they use twist. :dunno: you thank theres a market


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2006, 02:30 PM~6001405
> *how about using barbed wire like they use twist. :dunno: you thank theres a market
> *


Barb wire is way too soft to be used for anything on a bike. That and if you touch it, your going to hurt yourself.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

woodgrain steering wheel?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

clear show frame like glass, or hard plastic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Keep thinking.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 03:44 PM~6001444
> *Keep thinking.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

enclosed sprocket, almost Liked a pully with teeth


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have a bike? You should experiment on that.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Custom Fibreglass Fenders :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im going to try the woodgrain steering wheel on my beach cruisor


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ah yo Im just looking fo new Ideas that know one has done yet.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I like the clear frame idea, you could machine one from a sheet of like 1" plexiglass pretty easily.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah i was thinking plexy glass too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 19 2006, 02:55 PM~6001465
> *I like the clear frame idea, you could machine one from a sheet of like 1" plexiglass pretty easily.
> *


Someone here was going to do that along time ago but didnt. Heres the problem with that. If your going to want it clear, then your not going to paint it right? If you dont paint it then your not getting any paint points at a show. Then, are you classafied as a radical or special interest? I would say special interest cause you made the frame from scratch?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 20 2006, 08:55 AM~6001465
> *I like the clear frame idea, you could machine one from a sheet of like 1" plexiglass pretty easily.
> *


Would it be possible to make a really big rubber mold of the frame, and then pour resin in it... I know it would be expensive but it would loook pretty cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

got another, 2 piece flat twisted like stuck together


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 19 2006, 06:03 PM~6001489
> *Would it be possible to make a really big rubber mold of the frame, and then pour resin in it... I know it would be expensive but it would loook pretty cool
> *


go for it dog interested in what it will lok like,but dont have the funds to produce it


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2006, 03:43 PM~6001439
> *clear show frame like glass, or hard plastic
> *


 :uh: Its been done already with stained glass...sorry no pics...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

metal rope :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

clear paint :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 05:58 PM~6001479
> *Someone here was going to do that along time ago but didnt. Heres the problem with that. If your going to want it clear, then your not going to paint it right? If you dont paint it then your not getting any paint points at a show. Then, are you classafied as a radical or special interest? I would say special interest cause you made the frame from scratch?
> *


who gives a crap about points..i would do it just to do it. 

And you could paint it. how about painting just parts of it, drill a hole and put in an LED to light up the unpainted parts. 

with cnc there are a TON of directions you could take it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 19 2006, 08:08 PM~6001936
> *who gives a crap about points..i would do it just to do it.
> 
> And you could paint it. how about painting just parts of it, drill a hole and put in an LED to light up the unpainted parts.
> ...


you got any good ideas


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2006, 08:17 PM~6001990
> *you got any good ideas
> *


make a bike that flys? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im on it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crimefam_@Aug 19 2006, 06:05 PM~6001496
> *:uh: Its been done already with stained glass...sorry no pics...
> *


 :uh: sounds shitty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 19 2006, 05:08 PM~6001936
> *who gives a crap about points..i would do it just to do it.
> 
> And you could paint it. how about painting just parts of it, drill a hole and put in an LED to light up the unpainted parts.
> ...


If your taking it to a show then I care. :biggrin: 

If your going to paint it then whats the point of making it out of plastic or plexi? 

The cost of something like that would be way to much anyways. :dunno:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd rather take a nice original-looking bike at a show and not win anything, then a bike that's crowded with overused twists and bondo, and airbrushed murals (to me, airbrushed graphics look like they belong on novelty tee-shirt that you'd see some trashy bitch wearing in a midwest 7-11 :uh

I think more needs to be done with wood. Wood panelling on the frame, wood steering wheels, wood grips, wood strips on the fenders, wood in my pants. It's all good! :biggrin:

Also, I was working on a new suspension system for a while, and i'm still trying to get it to work, but i haven't found the exact types of springs I need. It'll have a much more stripped, hot rod look (hopefully ). I'll post picks if I ever get it put together.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2006, 10:00 PM~6002520
> *If your taking it to a show then I care.  :biggrin:
> 
> If your going to paint it then whats the point of making it out of plastic or plexi?
> ...


an all clear bike, with partial patterns painted on it would be sick.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how about a massing (spelling) seat ?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 19 2006, 06:55 PM~6001465
> *I like the clear frame idea, you could machine one from a sheet of like 1" plexiglass pretty easily.
> *


ive seen it ... it was called the invisible bike ... made by college students


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 19 2006, 09:08 PM~6002841
> *how about a massing (spelling) seat ?
> *


Huh??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think im done wit 20 inch bikes
Im goin to start messin with my 26 inch more


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 20 2006, 12:34 AM~6003257
> *ive seen it ... it was called the invisible bike ... made by college students
> *


it was a lowrider bike?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 20 2006, 09:09 AM~6004329
> *it was a lowrider bike?
> *


Nope its a mountain bike... looks gay too...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

they lost the bike a hour later,because it was invisible :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2006, 03:30 PM~6001405
> *how about using barbed wire like they use twist. :dunno: you thank theres a market
> *


i tried it before, couldnt get a plater to touch it...so decided not to do it. i still have a fender brace made out of barb, ill post up a pic later on.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2006, 12:37 PM~6004874
> *i tried it before, couldnt get a plater to touch it...so decided not to do it. i still have a fender brace made out of barb, ill post up a pic later on.
> *


just when you think you got a O.G. idea! ratz :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how about a chrome frame or flat twisted parts, that would be the ultimate


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 20 2006, 12:46 PM~6004920
> *how about a chrome frame or flat twisted parts, that would be the ultimate
> *


thats wut I was thinking :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

somebody should do it then


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2006, 05:46 PM~6001450
> *enclosed sprocket, almost Liked a pully with teeth
> *


no one liked this one


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2006, 11:02 AM~6004974
> *no one liked this one
> *


  i dont know what your talking about????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 19 2006, 08:30 PM~6002677
> *I'd rather take a nice original-looking bike at a show and not win anything, then a bike that's crowded with overused twists and bondo, and airbrushed murals (to me, airbrushed graphics look like they belong on novelty tee-shirt that you'd see some trashy bitch wearing in a midwest 7-11 :uh
> 
> I think more needs to be done with wood.  Wood panelling on the frame, wood steering wheels, wood grips, wood strips on the fenders, wood in my pants.  It's all good! :biggrin:
> ...


think about ''woody''


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 20 2006, 03:08 PM~6005409
> *  i dont know what your talking about????
> *


a pully. loke on a car the thing that hold the belt on the car


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2006, 03:21 PM~6005437
> *a pully. loke on a car the thing that hold the  belt on the car
> *


http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:YI8O...%2520%25233.jpg


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2006, 10:02 AM~6004974
> *no one liked this one
> *


some ones done it already


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2006, 01:21 PM~6005437
> *a pully. loke on a car the thing that hold the  belt on the car
> *


i think it gay, just my opinion tho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 20 2006, 09:52 PM~6007084
> *i think it gay, just my opinion tho
> *


it would prolly look cool done right :dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

clear paint :biggrin: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Theres been alot of things that have been done. The best thing to do it to take an existing idea and make it better or do it in a different way.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a set of custom lazer cut rims with 2" tv screen two for each side  I hope to have them engraved and painted for next year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn doin it big


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

GOT ANY PICS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 20 2006, 08:04 PM~6007175
> *I have a set of custom lazer cut rims with 2" tv screen  two for each side   I hope to have them engraved and painted for next year
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2006, 01:41 AM~6001436
> *woodgrain steering wheel?
> *


Been used I think


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 20 2006, 07:04 PM~6007175
> *I have a set of custom lazer cut rims with 2" tv screen  two for each side   I hope to have them engraved and painted for next year
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 20 2006, 08:04 PM~6007175
> *I have a set of custom lazer cut rims with 2" tv screen  two for each side   I hope to have them engraved and painted for next year
> *


I HAVE SOME 4 MY BIKE 2. :biggrin:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2006, 03:06 PM~6011780
> *Been used I think
> *


Then it needs to be used more! MORE WOOD, DAMMIT!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 21 2006, 11:01 PM~6014678
> *Then it needs to be used more!  MORE WOOD, DAMMIT!! :angry:
> *


i agree


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

hey guys........ i c ur tryin to get ideas.......if u even fin someplace to get 1" plexiglas ur gonna have a heart attact when u see what it cost..... but if $$$$$$$ is no object ..... it sounds like a sweet idea....... stick it on a cnc machine and then finish roundin it by hand............ it can be done.......... cuz i have ezperience on cnc machines.......good luck dude...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i can get 1" Acrilic not plexigrass almost same thing though


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

if you want to make a frame super lite.......use pvc.......


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

is acrilic the same as plexiglass????


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

dont know..... but plexiglas is very strong...... 1" can do damage........... you would have to use braces to put some pcs. together......


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

you want some ideas....check out this topic...26" cruiser costom chopper...........that guy has talent..........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like how that guy did that.
I am going to chop my 26 in too.








im going to flip the bottom bar that connects the crank housing and the tank to give it a longer look


----------



## Gtrain61 (Aug 1, 2006)

How about a custom tooled leather seat.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gtrain61_@Aug 22 2006, 07:08 AM~6015997
> *How about a custom tooled leather seat.
> *


going to do that for my bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

im putting a 7inch monitor molded in my handle bars, i havent seen that yet. oh yeah and for the plexiglass frames imagine how tight that would look if it was pinstriped!


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Aug 22 2006, 07:30 AM~6016016
> *im putting a 7inch monitor molded in my handle bars, i havent seen that yet. oh yeah and for the plexiglass frames imagine how tight that would look if it was pinstriped!
> *



its been done 100s of times


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 22 2006, 08:29 AM~6016741
> *its been done 100s of times
> *


damn, just when i thought i was a head of the game. lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 22 2006, 06:29 PM~6016741
> *its been done 100s of times
> *


DragonballZ Mild Custom bike has the TV in the handlebars


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ink Crimes has one molded into the seat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2006, 06:03 PM~6001490
> *got another, 2 piece flat twisted like stuck together
> *


uh?


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

wow, the TV part of the DBZ bike looks wrong .


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2006, 10:02 AM~6004974
> *no one liked this one
> *


I THINK THATD BE COOL....THEN STRIPE THE CRANK AND SHIT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the ultimate idea




























to be continued


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 03:12 PM~6011823
> *I HAVE SOME 4 MY BIKE 2. :biggrin:
> *


lier.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i like the woodgrain steering wheel iead i would like to see it done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 23 2006, 12:54 PM~6024897
> *i like the woodgrain steering wheel iead i would like to see it done
> *


Im going to try it this weekend


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool post pictures


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got plenty of ideas, none for any of ya!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 23 2006, 11:17 AM~6024981
> *got plenty of ideas, none for any of ya!
> *


lol same here...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How about a bike made out of paperclips and call it "The Clipper" :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 23 2006, 10:17 AM~6024981
> *got plenty of ideas, none for any of ya!
> *


Exactly. The thing that I hate is when I have a good idea or design and I give it to someone, then they dont finish it or come through with it. It just goes to waste.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 23 2006, 10:42 AM~6024838
> *lier.
> *


I NO....I WOULDNT PUT THAT SHIT ON MY RIDE.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2006, 01:25 PM~6025453
> *Exactly. The thing that I hate is when I have a good idea or design and I give it to someone, then they dont finish it or come through with it. It just goes to waste.
> *


damn true


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2006, 12:25 PM~6025453
> *Exactly. The thing that I hate is when I have a good idea or design and I give it to someone, then they dont finish it or come through with it. It just goes to waste.
> *


THEN TRY TO DO IT URSELF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 23 2006, 12:03 PM~6025699
> *THEN TRY TO DO IT URSELF
> *


Thats not the problem. Example, someone in my club asked me to make them something. I said ok and I made them something really good. But its been sitting there for a long ass time and they lost intrest in it. They just keep it in a closet and they wont sell it to another member who can finish it up or anything. They wont let it go at all. To me thats a waste. Im not pissed about it and Im still friends with this person and everything is cool but I know someone else would have appriciated it more. 

Another example. I can make the front end of a 4 wheeler for a trike but Im not going to make it for myself cause I think its a dumb idea. I can make it for someone but I bet that,

#1. They dont have the $$$ to pay me to make it
#2. They dont have the $$$ to finish the project properly

I think that people just want the credit for coming up with an idea and thats all there really interested in. But I dont know, its just something I was thinking about the other day.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2006, 04:39 PM~6025936
> *Thats not the problem. Example, someone in my club asked me to make them something. I said ok and I made them something really good. But its been sitting there for a long ass time and they lost intrest in it. They just keep it in a closet and they wont sell it to another member who can finish it up or anything. They wont let it go at all. To me thats a waste. Im not pissed about it and Im still friends with this person and everything is cool but I know someone else would have appriciated it more.
> 
> Another example. I can make the front end of a 4 wheeler for a trike but Im not going to make it for myself cause I think its a dumb idea. I can make it for someone but I bet that,
> ...



thats true i hit up bone collector with an original idea but never gave him money to do it ... i might still do it after my bike gets painted ... & all other expenses out of the way


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAZ THE 4 WHEEL THING MY IDEA?AND CAN U DO THAT?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2006, 11:39 PM~6025936
> *Thats not the problem. Example, someone in my club asked me to make them something. I said ok and I made them something really good. But its been sitting there for a long ass time and they lost intrest in it. They just keep it in a closet and they wont sell it to another member who can finish it up or anything. They wont let it go at all. To me thats a waste. Im not pissed about it and Im still friends with this person and everything is cool but I know someone else would have appriciated it more.
> 
> Another example. I can make the front end of a 4 wheeler for a trike but Im not going to make it for myself cause I think its a dumb idea. I can make it for someone but I bet that,
> ...


I dont know of anyone like that but if I pay someone to make something for me I'm going to use it and if I can't mount it on the bike because I did something else I'll at least put it on my display


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

clear paint!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Clear Tires!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PLEXI GLASS RIMS!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i got a 5k bike but i painted it all clear and i cant find it now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 01:26 AM~6027031
> *PLEXI GLASS RIMS!
> *


Actually that HAS been done I believe. Asylum and Aquamini from Nobility BC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 24 2006, 01:27 AM~6027032
> *i got a 5k bike but i painted it all clear and i cant find it now
> *


Just start kicking things in your house. Your foot will eventually hit it and you'll find it :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2006, 03:34 PM~6027079
> *Just start kicking things in your house. Your foot will eventually hit it and you'll find it :thumbsup:
> *


i found it but i think i was kicking to hard!!!! my foot is sideways :around: :ugh: and iam starting to freak out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 23 2006, 01:17 PM~6024981
> *got plenty of ideas, none for any of ya!
> *


cool, maybe original ideas you have started


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 02:36 PM~6027106
> *i found it but i think i was kicking to hard!!!! my foot is sideways :around:  :ugh:  and iam starting to freak out
> *


ITS CUZ UR WHITE AND GAY :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 23 2006, 01:54 PM~6024897
> *i like the woodgrain steering wheel iead i would like to see it done
> *


I did some woodgrain hand grips just hard to build the right bike around them or for them.................


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 24 2006, 03:19 PM~6031385
> *I did some woodgrain hand grips just hard to build the right bike around them or for them.................
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I still like my Tow Bike idea that Socios didn't wanna do 

Its simple too. Get a trike, put a tow hook on it and hook a 16" Pixie to the back of it :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 07:19 AM~6032130
> *I still like my Tow Bike idea that Socios didn't wanna do
> 
> Its simple too.  Get a trike, put a tow hook on it and hook a 16" Pixie to the back of it :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 08:19 AM~6032130
> *I still like my Tow Bike idea that Socios didn't wanna do
> 
> Its simple too.  Get a trike, put a tow hook on it and hook a 16" Pixie to the back of it :thumbsup:
> *


Y WOULD U WANT TO DO THAT?
:dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 07:06 PM~6032382
> *Y WOULD U WANT TO DO THAT?
> :dunno:
> *


ITs different and original


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 08:07 AM~6032389
> *ITs different and original
> *


and dumb... :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 07:09 PM~6032399
> *and dumb...  :cheesy:
> *


No one gets my tow bike idea :tears:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I SURE DONT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just remember this, Not all ideas are good ideas.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 10:19 AM~6032465
> *Just remember this, Not all ideas are good ideas.
> *


especially tony's, :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

X2.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2006, 08:07 PM~6032836
> *especially tony's, :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:twak:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 11:19 AM~6032130
> *I still like my Tow Bike idea that Socios didn't wanna do
> 
> Its simple too.  Get a trike, put a tow hook on it and hook a 16" Pixie to the back of it :thumbsup:
> *



like a a cruise liner with little rescue boats on it in case it sinks... so if your trike ever brakes down in the middle of the sidewalk you can abandon it for any bike pirates to take and ride you pixie away with a smile ... i hope you hit a rock and crash


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 24 2006, 09:13 PM~6037807
> *like a a cruise liner with little rescue boats on it in case it sinks... so if your trike ever brakes down in the middle of the sidewalk you can abandon it for any bike pirates to take and ride you pixie away with a smile ... i hope you hit a rock and crash
> *


 :ugh: ABONDEN SHIP MATE!!!!! LOL


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

how bout a one wheel bike


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Aug 25 2006, 12:19 AM~6037855
> *how bout a one wheel bike
> *


also known as a unicycle


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

shit i thought i was one to something


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW ABOUT A BIKE WITH SKATE WHEELS


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

a bike or a trike with a trailer that has 2 bikes on it


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 25 2006, 12:31 AM~6037966
> *HOW ABOUT A BIKE WITH SKATE WHEELS
> *


its been done


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PLEXI GLASS RIMS?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

carbon fibre frame :dunno:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

donk bicycle :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

donk that bitch!!!!!!! 16in frame 26in trike kit and whelles and 26in forks and wheel


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What you guys should do is start with something like a set of forks and make them look better. Do smething different to them. Think of what you can do to pedals, mirrors, brakes, chainguards etc.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 09:33 PM~6038489
> *What you guys should do is start with something like a set of forks and make them look better. Do smething different to them. Think of what you can do to pedals, mirrors, brakes, chainguards etc.
> *



 yup or fender braces just little things or how about goosenecks ????????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 24 2006, 04:19 AM~6031385
> *I did some woodgrain hand grips just hard to build the right bike around them or for them.................
> 
> 
> ...


how much ?


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

How about a bike made out of magic? That'd be pretty sweet, right? You could, like, fly and stuff.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 25 2006, 08:35 AM~6039964
> *How about a bike made out of magic? That'd be pretty sweet, right?  You could, like, fly and stuff.
> *


your signiture sais it all


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 24 2006, 08:15 PM~6037823
> *:ugh:  ABONDEN SHIP MATE!!!!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 25 2006, 07:32 AM~6037974
> *a bike or a trike with a trailer that has 2 bikes on it
> *


That kind of piggy backs off my Tow bike idea 

They have tow truck pedal cars so why not a tow bike? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 25 2006, 07:58 AM~6038139
> *donk that bitch!!!!!!! 16in frame 26in trike kit and whelles and 26in forks and wheel
> *


Been done too


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 25 2006, 12:49 AM~6038078
> *donk bicycle :biggrin:
> *


i thot of that but i didnt want to admit it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 25 2006, 12:41 PM~6041507
> *i thot of that but i didnt want to admit it
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

there is a donk bike it has 36' rims at my loc bike shop


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PICS?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

yea pics?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ill get it when i go back


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 25 2006, 07:13 AM~6037807
> *like a a cruise liner with little rescue boats on it in case it sinks... so if your trike ever brakes down in the middle of the sidewalk you can abandon it for any bike pirates to take and ride you pixie away with a smile ... i hope you hit a rock and crash
> *


:roflmao: NO, this will be a tow bike to pick up lil homies bikes that break down in the middle of the street to tow back to their house :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 25 2006, 08:59 AM~6041169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME THREE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i've seen alot of talk about pexli glass, have a look closely at this pic where the red circle is , it's plexi glass with a mans face on it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats TUPAC hes alive


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2006, 08:40 AM~6047389
> *thats TUPAC hes alive
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

mmm, Szechuan...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=002
just won this


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2006, 05:15 PM~6053839
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=002
> just won this
> *


any ideas on it


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

You should put wheels and stuff on it. That'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 27 2006, 07:38 PM~6054559
> *You should put wheels and stuff on it.  That'd be pretty sweet.
> *


damn! thats some O.G. shit. I dont think we do that any more


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

plexie glass spokes with meatal around to hold hub ive never seen that done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Aug 27 2006, 09:00 PM~6054970
> *plexie glass spokes with meatal around to hold hub ive never seen that done
> *


that would be sweet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wut about 2 frames side by side with 1 big fork set ans one big seat
(not fully thought out)


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

how about 2 rims together with one hub lace up as a regular wheel with one tire.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

plexiglass rims has been done already, i might have pics somewhere


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Did anyone mention a tow bike idea yet? :dunno: 


:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh: :ugh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

a marble seat pan (real marble)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Like I said before. If you guys want to do something different, take an existing idea or part and make it better. Start there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Aug 28 2006, 11:13 AM~6057352
> *how about 2 rims together with one hub lace up as a regular wheel with one tire.
> *


That sounds good, you could use a larger hub so you can put a ton of spokes on there. Damn imagie having 300 spokes cuz you used 2 rims :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 09:01 AM~6085887
> *That sounds good, you could use a larger hub so you can put a ton of spokes on there.  Damn imagie having 300 spokes cuz you used 2 rims  :0
> *


Its been done but the guy used 3 rims for it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 08:04 PM~6085912
> *Its been done but the guy used 3 rims for it.
> *


Pics? :biggrin: 

I know the double wheel idea has been done but they used two separate tires and rims, 2 hubs but I think they cut the axles and maybe welded them together at the hub. There was a trike that did that and he was featured in LRM or Orlies and had one of those carriage style seats on the back. I think it was blue and they called it "Six Pack"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 09:08 AM~6085938
> *Pics?  :biggrin:
> 
> I know the double wheel idea has been done but they used two separate tires and rims, 2 hubs but  I think they cut the axles and maybe welded them together at the hub.  There was a trike that did that and he was featured in LRM or Orlies and had one of those carriage style seats on the back.  I think it was blue and they called it "Six Pack"
> *


The one that I saw was a red trike and it had one big rim with three tires on each side of the trike kit. It was in LRB along time ago. I dont have pics but the thing that I remember about it was the guy used alot of snake skin and shit like that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 08:14 PM~6085978
> *The one that I saw was a red trike and it had one big rim with three tires on each side of the trike kit. It was in LRB along time ago. I dont have pics but the thing that I remember about it was the guy used alot of snake skin and shit like that.
> *


Did he do that on just the front tire or all 3? I may have seen that one in person back in 2000 in PHX


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 09:25 AM~6086061
> *Did he do that on just the front tire or all 3?  I may have seen that one in person back in 2000 in PHX
> *


Just on the two back rims.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think im going to cut the seatpost bar and fiberglass the frame with some fins


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bringing back a good lost topic


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

Plow bikes we perfected that already even made a bolt on set up for a mountain bike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what about cup holders? been thinking about this one.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 18 2007, 04:24 AM~9475395
> *bringing back a good lost topic
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 18 2007, 03:01 PM~9475423
> *what about cup holders? been thinking about this one.
> *


Been done already (sprite bike)

How about shot glass holders? :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

don't know if anyone said this but square wheels ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

been done. go to random thread


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If you go to the 1st page of this thread you will see Raul being pessimistic and critical of all my ideas.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 18 2007, 02:39 PM~9478157
> *Been done already  (sprite bike)
> 
> How about shot glass holders?  :thumbsup:
> *


how?? what did he use? or how did he make them?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 04:06 PM~9478346
> *If you go to the 1st page of this thread you will see Raul being pessimistic and critical of all my ideas.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

bong holder


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 19 2007, 02:39 AM~9478914
> *how?? what did he use? or how did he make them?
> *


they were twisted


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

not the best pic of the drink holder..but here we go


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i want one


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

some shit i thought about, still have other crazy shit in my head lol but ain't tellin that :biggrin: 

faced spokes :0 

transparant crank housin with fully engraved and even faced inner crank :biggrin: :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2007, 03:37 AM~9490833
> *some shit i thought about, still have other crazy shit in my head lol but ain't tellin that  :biggrin:
> 
> faced spokes  :0
> ...


 :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin: COPYRIGHT RIGHT THERE hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

twisted hubs :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 03:06 PM~9478346
> *If you go to the 1st page of this thread you will see Raul being pessimistic and critical of all my ideas.
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 19 2006, 03:44 PM~6001444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I dont remember saying this.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2007, 01:15 PM~9493300
> *Wow, I dont remember saying this.
> *


it hurts dont it :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2007, 02:15 PM~9493300
> *Wow, I dont remember saying this.
> *


Yup, you were very critical and I kinda dint really like you that much. :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It must have been a bad day for me or something. Let me make it up to you and send you the complete "cake" Discography.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2007, 07:08 PM~9495461
> *It must have been a bad day for me or something. Let me make it up to you and send you the complete "cake" Discography.
> *


fuck cake. you ass hole. I will bring you some screw when I visit Nor Cal one of these days.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 20 2006, 11:37 AM~6004874
> *i tried it before, couldnt get a plater to touch it...so decided not to do it. i still have a fender brace made out of barb, ill post up a pic later on.
> *


Liar :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 23 2006, 01:17 PM~6025393
> *How about a bike made out of paperclips and call it "The Clipper"  :roflmao:
> *


was doing one at work the other day. Dont lie Tony you have done the same shit :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2007, 06:47 PM~9495850
> *fuck cake. you ass hole. I will bring you some screw when I visit Nor Cal one of these days.
> *


when you coming out to Nor Cal?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2007, 11:42 PM~9498208
> *when you coming out to Nor Cal?
> *


one of these days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 09:47 AM~9500788
> *never
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2007, 01:00 PM~9501722
> *
> *


Well if thats how you feel then the trip is off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 12:22 PM~9501834
> *Well if thats how you feel  then the trip is off.
> *


Art was saying that he wanted to come out here for a show. I will take you guys on a tour. We can go up into the mountains and the casinos of Lake Tahoe or even Reno. Or we can head west to SF and you can visit the Pacific ocean.  Just let me know ahead of time.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2007, 01:24 PM~9501846
> *Art was saying that he wanted to come out here for a show. I will take you guys on a tour. We can go up into the mountains and the casinos of Lake Tahoe or even Reno. Or we can head west to SF and you can visit the Pacific ocean.    Just let me know ahead of time.
> *


Im thinking early 09. I will be 21 by that time and it will be a no holds bard thing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2007, 12:26 PM~9501859
> *Im thinking early 09. I will be 21 by that time and it will be a no holds bard thing
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 24 2006, 06:34 PM~6036101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLIN! in my 5.0 with the ragtop down so my hair can blow! the ladies on stand by waiting just to say hi. DID YOU STOP!?! no, i just rolled by.








lolol


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

spokless rims use fiber glass


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 23 2007, 01:17 PM~9514498
> *spokless rims  use fiber glass
> *


hey chris i need a pic of your bike with the flame wheels homie pm me it


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 24 2007, 05:17 AM~9514498
> *spokless rims  use fiber glass
> *


wouldnt they just turn into tuffs?
or compleletly full rims?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

plexi glass rims had never been done before on a bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 23 2007, 04:53 PM~9516178
> *plexi glass rims had never been done before on a bike
> *


yes they have.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

fuck this topic why would some one give you there ideas so you can get credit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 08:41 PM~9517584
> *fuck this topic why would some one give you there ideas so you can get credit
> *


Thats the smartest thing I have ever heard you say.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:wave: HEY KOOLAID!!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 29 2008, 06:46 PM~9810796
> *:wave: HEY KOOLAID!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


worst


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

D-twist steering wheel :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

20 inch bent D-twist forks


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 tone engraved duce spinners :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what about an L shaped lazer cut sissy bar? i havent seen one of thoes yet? most people just get the plain stright ones made


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

removable fender skirts and tank

a couple i did


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 21 2008, 09:22 AM~10221918
> *what about an L shaped lazer cut sissy bar? i havent seen one of thoes yet? most people just get the plain stright ones made
> *


mine is kinda L shaped


naw it maybe a V shaped


damn i dont know :|


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

what about somthin like this 
http://www.qbike.com/news/The-IsoTruss-Asc...-Bike-016.shtml


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

if its for show only then why not try plexi glass rims,fenders,chain guards,forks,sissy bars,handle bars,ect.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 1 2009, 01:08 AM~15830174
> *if its for show only then why not try plexi glass rims,fenders,chain guards,forks,sissy bars,handle bars,ect.
> *


Socios B.C. Prez made some handle bars and SS Bars


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Dec 1 2009, 12:10 AM~15830191
> *Socios B.C. Prez made some handle bars and SS Bars
> *


i saw n lowrider mag years ago twisted plexi glass bars n sissy bar on a green bike was this rauls bike [socios b.c. prez} was this his bike?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

how bout a trike wit a bucket seat n keg of beer on the back


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

wut about a plexi glass front tank wit water n fish in it


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 05:32 PM~18895862
> *wut about a plexi glass front tank wit water n fish in it
> *


 :wow: 



































:cheesy: I like


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 07:32 PM~18895862
> *wut about a plexi glass front tank wit water n fish in it
> *


oooooohhhh sooo 70's


I dig it.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

how bout a trike with a machine gun attached on the back that shit would be sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

new idea?????????

















:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 05:32 PM~18895862
> *wut about a plexi glass front tank wit water n fish in it
> *



MEN YOU BEAT ME TO IT :biggrin: I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO THAT BUT DONT KNOW WHERE TO START :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 24 2010, 11:22 PM~18899730
> *new idea?????????
> 
> 
> ...


had to be a white dude lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 25 2010, 03:03 PM~18903447
> *had to be a white dude lol
> *


 :uh: 
hey hey now, leave the racial profiling for the off topic forums, lol :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 25 2010, 04:09 PM~18905027
> *:uh:
> hey hey now, leave the racial profiling for the off topic forums, lol :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 25 2010, 06:25 PM~18905223
> *:roflmao:  :twak:
> *


you know i'm just bustin ur balls :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 25 2010, 05:46 PM~18905962
> *you know i'm just bustin ur balls  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 25 2010, 07:53 PM~18906020
> *:roflmao:  :uh:
> *












now back to the topic lol

New Ideas: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 25 2010, 05:55 PM~18906044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so u coming to take all da trophies on nov 20th show???????? :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 25 2010, 07:57 PM~18906062
> *so u coming to take all da trophies on nov 20th show???????? :0
> *


p.m. sent


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 25 2010, 05:57 PM~18906070
> *p.m. sent
> *


 :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 25 2010, 08:00 PM~18906095
> *:loco:  :roflmao:
> *


see now you busting my balls ok well here:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

This for you casper:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

HMMM :wow:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 25 2010, 01:22 AM~18899730
> *new idea?????????
> 
> 
> ...





:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------

